# Looking for Navionics SD card



## mattlecon (Aug 6, 2013)

Just purchased a boat. It has a lowrance HDS 8 gen 1 wondering if any one has a Navionics sd card they would be willing to part with for a decent price? I would like to make this graph work until I save some money to up grade. Thanks Matt. 330four six 4 one 5 8zero call or txt


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I would check out the cabelas bargain cave always have recent charts in there really cheap!


----------



## KirtH (Apr 13, 2012)

mattlecon said:


> Just purchased a boat. It has a lowrance HDS 8 gen 1 wondering if any one has a Navionics sd card they would be willing to part with for a decent price? I would like to make this graph work until I save some money to up grade. Thanks Matt. 330four six 4 one 5 8zero call or txt


Do you have any current charts of any brands, you could do Navionics Updates for 99.00


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

mattlecon said:


> Just purchased a boat. It has a lowrance HDS 8 gen 1 wondering if any one has a Navionics sd card they would be willing to part with for a decent price? I would like to make this graph work until I save some money to up grade. Thanks Matt. 330four six 4 one 5 8zero call or txt


----------



## sixtyminutes (Jan 3, 2009)

Mattlecon,
I have a Navionics card that I bought this year. I am switching over to Hummingbird this coming spring. I would be willing to sell it. It is the Great Lakes Region. It includes all lakes in Oh. The unit I use it in is a Gen 1 HDS 8.


----------

